# Used Toro snow blower



## dodgerfan1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,

To say I am a novice when it comes to snow blowers is an understatement. My barber (whom I trust) has offered to sell me his one year old, 6HP-two stage snow blower for $700. It has only been used a couple of times-am I getting a good deal? I've looked online as a reference point and I think I am getting a good deal, but I remain unsure. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

https://youtu.be/wFOVWb_QP5khttps://youtu.be/wFOVWb_QP5k


dodgerfan1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> To say I am a novice when it comes to snow blowers is an understatement. My barber (whom I trust) has offered to sell me his one year old, 6HP-two stage snow blower for $700. It has only been used a couple of times-am I getting a good deal? I've looked online as a reference point and I think I am getting a good deal, but I remain unsure. I really appreciate the help!


That may be a really good deal or you may be really getting messed over. The difference between same size blowers is very wide. What brand? How does it look? Why is he selling a brand new blower?? Please watch this posted video up at the top before pulling the trigger on any blower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dodgerfan1


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> https://youtu.be/wFOVWb_QP5khttps://youtu.be/wFOVWb_QP5k
> 
> That may be a really good deal or you may be really getting messed over. The difference between same size blowers is very wide. What brand? How does it look? Why is he selling a brand new blower?? Please watch this posted video upmat the top before pulling the trigger on any blower.


the post title says Toro...but pics or a model # would be nice.


----------

